
Indian Immigrants Are Saving Canadian Hockey - mhb
https://reason.com/2020/01/05/indian-immigrants-are-saving-canadian-hockey/
======
DrScump
I was interested to discover recently a South-Asian-oriented show for San Jose
Sharks fans on a local cable access channel. The only branding said "IND TV".
They seem to have some degree of approval from the Sharks, as they did remote
taping and interviews inside the SAP Center itself.

For the last 10 years or so, the Sharks have done a very poor job of outreach
to nontraditional hockey audiences on their own. What the Predators and Golden
Knights did in their respective markets should serve as models on how to boost
interest and attendance.

Despite the huge increase in population and disposable income in the past 25
years, the Sharks' attendance is _well below_ that of, say, 23 years ago, when
the team was _awful_ but the building was full. They didn't even sell out the
Stanley Cup Finals!

